
Angular 2.1.0 Now Available - edroche
http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/10/angular-210-now-available.html
======
eranation
Been using angular 2.0 for a short while and it's been pretty great. Had to
get used to the () [] and [()] syntax but it's so far been the best "all
included" experience building web apps I had (from table layout and asp in the
last decade through jquery, backbone and angular 1.0). Used it with systemjs
initially then moved to angular-cli and webpack. It just works. ng new, ng
build, ng serve. No need for gulp/grunt/bower/browserify/yeoman. Built in
support for scss. Built in support for typescript. For an occasional web app
builder like me who can't keep up with the latest trends all the time this has
been the best one stop shop experience so far. The fact that typescript @types
are all in npm as well and I can simply do import 'lodash' and just use it is
what I always dreamed about front end web development. Simply do ng new and
you got a working front end web app with tons of opinionated best
practices/tooling and no additional libraries to learn. I'm sure there is a
downside to just taking the easy route here but for just an occasional
internal web app this is by far the easiest experience I had with any front
end framework. Kudos to the angular team.

------
aprdm
Did a big project with Angular 1.0 and after it clicked it was alright. I
really enjoyed it, everything made sense. I thought Angular would be my best
friend.

Tried Angular 2.0 and it's a completely different beast it seems. A simple
project cookie cutter has 6 different files, it is ridiculous.

I had to edit the /etc/sysctl.conf just to go through the tutorial using Papa
John's configuration and fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288 else it would
crash.

All this transpiling and whatnot just to get a javascript app to run is way
too much. 6 files of boilerplate is just nonsense.

Lost all interest in Angular 2.x.

going to either stick with angular 1.x or try react/vue, which is a shame.

~~~
johnwheeler
Using webpack shoots the boilerplate up to 16 files

[https://angular.io/docs/ts/latest/guide/webpack.html](https://angular.io/docs/ts/latest/guide/webpack.html)

The production build weighs in at a meg, for a simple hello world.

~~~
talmand
I said that once about the hello world tutorial (which had a larger footprint
than you stated) and was deluged with "did you set it to production?"
comments. It was clear I was referring to the tutorial and the immediate
defensiveness really told me a lot about it all.

------
meira
Now isn't it going too fast? 2.0 release was just few days ago.

~~~
axiomabsolute
[https://github.com/angular/angular/releases](https://github.com/angular/angular/releases)

2.0 was released 28 days ago

~~~
kinkdr
It is still impressive to see 2.1 released already!

~~~
haimez
"impressive" is a word for it... there are others...

~~~
kinkdr
You are implying...?

~~~
meira
Bad engineering decisions? A long time to release 2.0, 2.1 in less than a
month is definitely not a good pace.

Edit: maybe just some PR.

~~~
ldiracdelta
Perhaps it is just [http://semver.org/](http://semver.org/) nothing wrong with
semver.

~~~
heisenbit
FYI: Oct. 8 release by the Angular team on their adoption of semantic
versioning and handling of rc. and beta releases. Looks like they are going
for a major release every roughly 9 months:

[http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/10/versioning-and-
releasi...](http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/10/versioning-and-releasing-
angular.html)

